# Debridement of lips



## nabernhardt (Sep 28, 2012)

The patient came into ER had oozing and bleeding of the lips.  Very stuck together.  The physician under moderate sedation removed blood clot from lips and used some silver nitrate cautery sticks to gain control and hemostasis of the amount of the bloody ooze from the lower lip and then dressed with gauze.  Would there be a cpt code for this?  Would 40820 work or an unlisted?

thanks


----------



## kak6 (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes there is a procedure code for this look at 12011 I believe this is the correct code you need. Definition of simple wound closure is given in the guidlines proceding the codes page 66 CPT book. [Repair includes local anesthesia and chemical or electrocauterization of wounds not closed.] Your ED provider used chemical closure therefore 12011 is appropriate to use.


----------

